# Just installed Second Buzz Box



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Well Buzz Boxes are back in production and have been modified to work even better than the original units.

New units are available in Mild Steel or Stainless Steel. Both long bed and short bed models.

Installed a stainless short bed a couple weeks back and it's going on 250 tons of material thru it both bagged and bulk. Ended up with some extra custom graphics and A LOT of additional lighting but well worth it for the operator.

Clean install with only minor drilling and bolting on the truck. Options for dual batteries is standard and you can piggyback the truck battery for extra power in both directions with the add on power cables.

Second unit was a full size unit on a Flat bed F450. The fork pockets for loading and unloading work great to allow him to take the unit off for heavy snow removal when necessary.

Just found out that a 6' Wide unit is in the works for the Flat beds that should have about a 3.5 yard capacity.

Working on some good picts of the units and will post as soon as I get a chance to down load them.

After 6 years of testing and abuse I'm glad to see these come to the market place for both white and green use.


Jerre


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I too am very glad to see them back. Wasn't expecting the high price though, about 20% higher than I expected and saved up for  

If they do come out with the wider version, man I may just have to take out a loan! I want one bad as we only use bag salt. But limited to 42 bags of salt kind of sucks. With my tailgate spreader I can still have 2 pallets of salt in the bed, 98 bags. Less trips back to the shop. Now if I can put in over 50 bags, that just may be worth it to me.

OH, and lets see the installed pics!


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Here is a link to an 8' unit installed on a flat bed.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...42345020978.2141390.1348660493&type=1&theater

You can put 42 bags in the unit and 6-8 more in the hopper for a full 50 bag load.

Pricing when you look at it compared to an EZ dumper and a V box is actually comparable and it's one unit that you can use year round.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

OK J- I don't get how you use this in the summer. Is there some ability that I don't catch on to?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

szorno;1760387 said:


> ok j- i don't get how you use this in the summer. Is there some ability that i don't catch on to?


x2........


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

You take off the salter and can put sides on the unit and fill with any type of material and it dumps it out the back like an insert but it pushes it out the back.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Burkartsplow;1760659 said:


> You take off the salter and can put sides on the unit and fill with any type of material and it dumps it out the back like an insert but it pushes it out the back.


Ah, ok.....


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Think of it like a conveyer belt with a bulk head at the back. It pushes everything out. It really is a ingenious design.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerre Heyer;1759540 said:


> Here is a link to an 8' unit installed on a flat bed.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...42345020978.2141390.1348660493&type=1&theater
> 
> ...


That is good to know Jerre. Would love to see a wider one that can fit 2 tons of bagged salt.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Kinda interesting. A dumper in the summer that does not tip up. Can it push dirt out or just light material like mulch?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

There is a 6' wide flat bed model in the works as I type. Should be a 3 yard plus unit without side extensions.

These units have been tested hauling and dumping most all landscape materials including rip rap. Key is not to dump from heights. Easy to load with low side height though.

One unit has been used as a scrap metal hauler in the summer.

The belt can tear but they hold up very well overall.

J


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Unit runs with 2 yards of salt without a problem and no side extensions.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerre Heyer;1762749 said:


> Unit runs with 2 yards of salt without a problem and no side extensions.


Bulk, but not bagged.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Customer here has been running bulk for almost 3 weeks now with minor issues from clumps. Running bagged to for short runs. Loading treated salt with skidder from the bulk pile. If he runs without the top tarp it's a 2.5 yard heaped load.


----------

